# Chicks



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

So one of my white leghorns has a bigger comb than my other birds. They are only a month old and they all run from my fingers when I wiggle them, except Big Comber who runs right up and pecks my fingers! Is she just more curious than the others or top of the pecking order? AAsaPleasansanswer


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm wondering if it is a rooster cause if it is I need to get rid of it(sadly no Roos where I live) Hope it's a girl otherwise my little sister will be sad (because its her chick)


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Just _PRETEND _it's a hen.....and don't tell _ANYONE _anything different.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay but don't they make lots of noise? My dad doesn't want one anyway!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine don't make much noise....BUT _SOME _Roosters DO *!*


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds like it is a rooster, sadly. Roosters tend to be more brave and outgoing towards people and will do anything to protect their hens. Some roosters are loud and some as as quiet as a mouse. I would hate to have to see my roosters go!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine are RIR'S but the one I think is a rooster is a White Leghorn! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

For SOME reason my dad doesn't want little chicks around!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

MY "White Leghorn" Rooster is very quiet....as are my other 2 Roosters. The Buff Orpington Rooster is also quiet.
The BOSS Rooster, a Brown Leghorn, _usually _does a "Cock-a-doodle-do" in the Mornings....but he doesn't over-do it.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

In the morning or just late in the day? My neighborhood is close packed and my neighbors are grouchy so ya.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Like what time does he normally crow? 6:00AM? Or later? Need to know!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

He crows just as the Sun comes up....usually.....And that's it...._so far....._


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok that's not to bad! My chick is pecking the screen as I write this!


----------

